# Does the background of a quote post matter?



## Zenon Vex (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi, I am Citeware and I make quote posts for my Instagram. Now, I've been wondering, does the background of a quote post matter? If so, does it need to be related to the quote, yes or no? Thanks


----------



## Fulcrum (Jun 18, 2018)

I guess it depends on the quote but its really up to you. It doesn't matter if you use backgrounds or not. I do this in my sketchbook and use bright colors for backgrounds.


----------

